# Can't print anything from gmail or google docs



## sunshinytraci

I'm not sure why, but nothing I have on google docs or gmail will print. sometimes I can download attachments and look at them but I can never print them. Also, most of the time the download fails and I get a message saying so. If I just try to open the file without downloading, usually I get a blank screen.

Anyone know anywhere I can start on fixing this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## mnn2501

Have you ever been able to print from these applications?

What has changed on your computer since the last time you were able to print? (new applications, upgrades. new printer. etc)

Have you rebooted and tried it again?


----------



## WhyNot

There are "things" that are downloaded into your browser cache that google docs and etc. uses to process the web app stuff, these things can go corrupt thereby rendering anything else you view/download as "corrupt" whether it is or not. (to be all technical and everything). Have you tried clearing your browser cache, including temp folders and clearing out anything you have downloaded from these places from your download folder? Have you tried a different browser? 

*tip* Anytime you clear your browser cache, close and restart the browser before trying again.

What version of Windows are you using and what browser are you using?

*nother tip* If you are using, say, IE and decide to try Firefox...and it is a new install, when it asks if you want to import stuff from IE say no.


----------



## sunshinytraci

I am using internet explorer, and I don't know what version of windows - my computer is only a year old or so and whatever the current version was a year ago is what I have. I have no clue what they are calling it these days.

I have never been able to print from google docs. I can print from everything else I have tried to print from. 

I have no idea on how to clear my browser cache. I will try that if someone can tell me how to do it.

Thanks for your help.

Traci


----------



## WhyNot

It's really not all that uncommon for Windows 7 to not work correctly brand new. Nor is it uncommon for things installed on Windows 7 to install correctly. So I'm sure you are not alone.

From what you said, I'm going to give you instructions for Windows 7. But, please, if these solutions/instructions don't work for you Please do the following to find out what version of windows you have.

Go to the start button (it's in the left hand bottom corner, has a multi colored flag on it, click there once, find "computer", RIGHT click on it and select Properties. A window should open and show you what windows version you have.


To find out what version of Internet Explorer you have open IE, find the blue circle with the question mark in it, click on the arrow, select About Internet Explorer.

Internet Explorer 7 (if you still have IE 7 for some reason this actually could be your problem)

From the Tools menu in the upper right, select Internet Options. 
Under "Browsing history", click Delete... .
To delete your cache, click Delete files... . 
To delete your cookies, click Delete cookies... .
To delete your history, click Delete history... .
Click Close, and then click OK to exit. 
Close Browser

Internet Explorer 8 and above

From the Safety menu in the upper right, click Delete Browsing History... . 
Deselect Preserve Favorites website data, and select Temporary Internet files, Cookies, and History.
Click Delete. 
Close Browser.


Make sure you log out of google then, after you are done clearing browser cache (and you have closed the browser and then opened it again), you might want to check for windows updates before you try again with the google documents. You also may want to see if you have Internet Explorer 9 and if not, get it.

Use this link for windows updates: Microsoft Update

The general rule of thumb for windows updates is that you get all updates, restart as needed and keep checking until it tells you that there are no more updates available for your computer. Some updates will show up as critical security and some will be optional, some updates for office and updates for internet explorer will show up as optional and you, most of the time, have to tell it to install those. If you are unsure about any of the optional updates, either click on their description for an explanation, google them or ask in here if you need them. In general, there should be nothing inherently wrong with installing all updates that windows updates suggests. But again, Windows isn't really known for being infallible.

Also, you may want to check to see if your popup blocker is on in the browser...in IE8 and above it is under the safety drop down list in the upper right of the browser. Or you may have other software blocking popups...usually google docs has a popup come up when you go to print.


----------



## mekasmom

If it is text, then just highlight, copy, paste onto a wps program and then print. 
If it is a picture then use the print screen key, paste it on paint, and set it up to one page then print.


----------



## jac9857

Try restarting your laptop WITH your printer connected and try again


----------

